# ssh copy Rechner nimmt keine sonstigen Eingaben mehr an

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich eine größere Datei per ssh/ fish kopiere kann ich an dem Rechner keine weiteren Aktionen durchführen. Er nimmt keine Eingaben mehr an.

Im Systemmonitor wird 1% Prozessorlast angezeigt. Netzwerklast liegt bei fast 100%. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

Welcher Rechner? 

Wenn du von Pc1(lokal) nach Pc2 kopierst:

Pc1 muss dann noch ganz normal funktionieren

Wenn Du per ssh nebenbei noch auf Pc2 arbeitest, kann es doch gut sein, dass die Verbindung zu langsam ist?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Welcher Rechner? 
> 
> Wenn du von Pc1(lokal) nach Pc2 kopierst:
> 
> 

 

Der Rechner auf dem ich ssh Aktion starte ist dicht.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

und was passiert bei anderen Netzwerkaktivitäten wie Download von updates? 

Sonst würde ich sagen ssh mal mit debug laufen lassen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> und was passiert bei anderen Netzwerkaktivitäten wie Download von updates? 
> 
> 

 

Keine Auffälligkeiten. Kopiere ich per NFS oder samba klappt es auch.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

dann bleibt eigentlich nur ein ssh problem. 

```
net-misc/openssh

     Available versions:  5.9_p1-r4 (~)6.0_p1 (~)6.0_p1-r1 (~)6.1_p1 {X X509 bindist +hpn kerberos ldap libedit pam selinux skey static tcpd}

     Installed versions:  6.1_p1(01:03:50 09.11.2012)(X hpn pam tcpd -X509 -bindist -kerberos -ldap -libedit -selinux -skey -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.openssh.org/

     Description:         Port of OpenBSD's free SSH release

```

ist bei mir installiert.

evtl ssh -v IP:/XXX machen, vielleicht sieht man ja per verbose mehr

----------

